

Ask HN: Are there firms that provide Infrastructure Capital in lieu of equity? - expectopatronum

Are there any web hosting firms out there that provide infrastructure to early stage companies for free in exchange for equity?
======
wmf
Why do this? Generally money is more efficient than barter.

